# Marley in NYC Needs a Home



## MomosMum (Aug 21, 2012)

I really hate seeing photos of a pup's first day in a shelter. That blue back drop always makes me sad.  
For anyone looking for an older pup in the NYC area, meet Marley!!









He's a 7 year old sweetheart in NYC. Just look at that face!!

Luckily, Marley has made it out of the shelter & is now being taken care of by Zani's Furry Friends. 
Here's more info about him on Petfinder: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Marley Maltese


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

he is still young boy , smiley face and no matter how his hair look  he will find his new home very fast. NY loves small dogs


----------

